# Check out what I did to my colts mane!



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

This is my first time trying a braid like this... I saw a picture of a horse with this type of braid on google, and decided to try it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, he looks so handsome; very nice!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

It looks good!!! Better than I can do!! I suck at braiding!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job, it looks very neat and tidy.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

That's adorable! I once did that on a horse I used to lease and it looks so cool.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to try and make some more braids later. I love to braid my horses manes... it's easier to do my mare's mane, though, because Dakota likes to move around a lot... My mare knows to stand perfectly still. Lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that looks really good. I wish Vega's mane was long


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*braids*

He it looks great fine looking colt also you should be very proud of your self and your colt great job 
Dave


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

well done on the plait job! i do a running plait on vince too!...but not as good as yours bcoz whenever i try vince is always eating!

who likes my horsey wiv braids?

^ ^ 
o/ l l l l
o/ O O 
o/ l l_______ ////\\ 
o/ o o \ \ lllll
o/ \ l lllll 
l l / lllll
l v l__ / / lllll 
\ l // / \ \
\ l / \ \ \ / 
\ l / / / / /

EDIT - - 

well i must say the horse (above) looked better before.....dont know what happened


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice braid! well done. Love the purple-always works so well with bays


----------

